

Ask HN: Hacker News for musicians? - vorador

Hi,<p>Do you know an hacker news clone devoted to music ?
(there are some subreddits about music and instruments, but nothing is centralized)<p>Would somebody be interested in running one ?
======
bbgm
What would you want the content to look like? Sites like <a
href="[http://kvraudio.com">KVR</a>](http://kvraudio.com); do a good job of
covering the world of software synthesizers, modular synthesis and production
techniques, albeit in a very different format

------
omarish
Absolutely. Would this be focused on music production or discovery?

~~~
vorador
I think that it should cover both

~~~
maggie
In my experience, blogs covering more the "music discovery" side of things are
completely separate from those covering "music production" and such a 'hacker
news for music' would have a problem catering to both audiences.

In addition, there is some overlap between these two groups (namely, those
interested in music production are also interested in music discovery), but
music prod. is nearly entirely contained inside music discov.

A 'HN Clone' for music discovery would be much more successful than one for
music prod. IMHO. But I'd worry that it would just degenerate into a user-
based Pitchfork (or any other music review site). How would it be different?

~~~
vorador
It would be different in the same way hn is different from reddit. It's the
job of the moderators to maintain a good balance.

